

A List Apart: Zebra Striping: Does it Really Help? - iamwil
http://www.alistapart.com/articles/zebrastripingdoesithelp

======
hoffmabc
This is a real time waster. In my opinion, if it helps people organize their
thinking and read the data faster while at the same time makes my page look
nicer, then it's a done deal. I always appreciate a good ALA article though.

